# New Skiff



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.   [smiley=beer.gif] Looks like fun.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome to the forum! Nice skiff! 

Gin and Tonic Please.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool boat! Welcome.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice, love the color too. Perfect for the family with the top and all. Got any interior pics. Would like to see it's layout.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looking good! must be float skinny! crown and coke pls!


----------



## rockycreek1216 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys I'll have to ask my dad if he can post some more pics of the inside. there was another post awhile ago about it and its the same accept with livewell


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

YOU OR YOUR DADS NAME WOULDNT BE NAMED MICHAEL WOULD YOU?



ALEX


----------



## rockycreek1216 (Oct 28, 2008)

> YOU OR YOUR DADS NAME WOULDNT BE NAMED MICHAEL WOULD YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> ALEX


my dads is why?


----------

